# How to remove cultured marble bathroom vanity countertop



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

same way, unless they used construction adhesive and then it may be difficult. Might be able to use a hacksaw blade to saw through the adhesive between top and vanity base if razor knife won't work.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You might try a stiff scraper, maybe 1"-2" wide. Sort of like a taping knife, but more ridgid. Get it between the top and vanity and tap it along with a hammer.
Don't use a construction adhesive for the new top. Silicone caulk is more then enough to hold it in place.
Ron


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Done a couple of these with what appeared to be construction adhesive. Try using a "hot air gun", these are available at the apron stores and affordable. I use one to heat the adhesive and it will get a bit soft, but not so soft it will pull apart. As stated, use a stiff scraper, sharpened at that, and hammer it into the glue. Do not use a flexible putty knife. After removal, clean up the vanity frame and a good idea not to use construction adhesive again, silicone caulk if fine.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You can also realize great success using a garrote or ligature made from fishing line or guitar or piano wire string.

A guitar string has worked for me and you can generally find a place to thread it through an existing gap for a starting point.:thumbup:


----------

